# Why do some people get banned?



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Recently I've noticed some of the posters I have followed are banned. I wonder why.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Different reasons: Violating forum rules, personal attacks, trolling, inciting, being warned previously of bad behavior and they continue to do it, etc.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

So are they usually warned first. The two I'm thinking of were a little aggressive, but I enjoyed some of their posts.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Some are warned, some are not (severity of the banned posters' violations).

It's at the Mods' discretion.


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Long time no see LimboGirl! Hi JB!


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

LimboGirl said:


> So are they usually warned first. The two I'm thinking of were a little aggressive, but I enjoyed some of their posts.


Depends on the situation. If there are posts that seriously violate forum rules, they are generally deleted so the general users never see the infraction. We've even had a couple send threatening or insulting PMs to the mods. That's smart, kind of like flipping off a police cruiser as you're speeding by. It's going to end badly.

It also depends on the mod. If it's a hijack I will generally enter a general comment to all in the thread. I also don't tend to send warnings for name calling and such. Pretty much sudden death or at a minimum a one week ban. Long time members who start to push the envelope are sometimes discussed between the mods for a consensus.

It should also be noted we use a lot more leniency in certain forums like the Social Spot or Politics and Religion. Spirited debates are enlightening and entertaining and if they skew off into left field we really don't try and manage them

In general if you use common sense and common courtesy, posters are fine.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^^ Common sense??  We have that around here? 

Kidding. LOL



pidge70 said:


> Long time no see LimboGirl! Hi JB!


Hello, friend!


----------



## LimboGirl (Oct 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Long time no see LimboGirl! Hi JB!


Hi Pidge.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Would be kinda fun to see a 'banned' list...LOL...cuz some, I'd like to ban myself, just for being dumb-dumbs....


----------



## rotor (Aug 28, 2010)

CandieGirl said:


> Would be kinda fun to see a 'banned' list...LOL...cuz some, I'd like to ban myself, just for being dumb-dumbs....


Meh... Banning is over rated. Now what is *really* entertaining is the miserable user mod. :rofl:




> The ever popular "miserable users" hack for vb 3.6. Basically a way to really annoy anyone you don't want visiting your forum.
> 
> When classed as miserable, a member suffers ;
> 
> ...


Regards,

rotor


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Amplexor said:


> Depends on the situation. If there are posts that seriously violate forum rules, they are generally deleted so the general users never see the infraction. We've even had a couple send threatening or insulting PMs to the mods. That's smart, kind of like flipping off a police cruiser as you're speeding by. It's going to end badly.


I heard that. I'm a mod on a couple of smallish boards, and this just always amazes me. Once told someone to stop spamming the different sections of the board with the same message. I get a snippy reply from him trying to convince me that the identical posts in different sections weren't the same. Ka-boot!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

rotor said:


> Meh... Banning is over rated. Now what is *really* entertaining is the miserable user mod. :rofl:
> 
> Regards,
> 
> rotor


Hmmm...I think I might have been flagged as "miserable" on the Best Buy boards. Quote function no longer works for me, nor do thread options, and that's trying with different browsers from multiple computers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

